# Calif. law limiting cooperation with feds on immigration takes effect



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'GOD HELP US'
*EXCLUSIVE: Leaked meeting notes show how panicked Iran regime mulled halting deadly protests*


Trump says 'time for change' in Iran as deadly protests continue
Protests in Iran fanned by exiled journalist, messaging app
OPINION: Iran's protests are powerful and real. Why are mainstream media outlets so hesitant to report on them?
3:02Anti-government protests grow more violent in Iran

'SANCTUARY STATE'
*Calif. law limiting cooperation with feds on immigration takes effect*


With immigrant pardons, Gov. Brown butts heads again with White House
Trump calls Kate Steinle verdict 'disgraceful,' says 'no wonder' people are 'angry'


DEMS' ODD COUPLE
*New York's Cuomo, de Blasio still seem to have icy relationship*


Democrat Al Franken says goodbye in Minnesota
Democrat Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee cites racism as source of United Airlines incident

Politics
*Ex-FBI boss, admitted leaker Comey tweets about 'ethical leadership' in swipe at Trump*


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Anyone taking bets on who's the next city in this fine state to follow cali's footsteps? ?? 
I say a tie between Mahty, and Somerville Joe.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)




----------

